# Streamlight 2AA ProPolymer LED Light mini-review



## saildude (Oct 7, 2007)

*Streamlight 2AA ProPolymer LED Light mini-review*



I have just received 3 of these – first impressions are very positive. Long runtime with enough light for most common jobs.


Light output ceiling bounce - just under a Fenix L2D-CE at Medium. Nice smallish hot spot to reach out with side spill that works fine for walking around in a no light area house or street. A bit less light than a 2AA MagLED but much longer run time.


Streamlight rates the output at 25 Lumens. Comparing to other lights looks accurate.


Yellow can't corrode molded nylon body should also be nice in a marine environment, looks good as a light that can be kicked around without worrying. The Diameter of the LED housing ( 1.30 inch or 3.30 cm ) is bigger than a Mag or Fenix so not as nice fit into a pocket. Yellow body is not shiny so a bit less appealing to have legs grow and walk off. There is a lanyard hole by the head but no lanyard is furnished. The length is 6.60 inches or 16.00 cm. Molded pocket clip. Rubber coated facecap with Polycarbonate lens and O ring seal.
Weight 3.6 oz ( 100 grams ) with supplied alkaline batteries.


Pushbutton tail switch with molded protection to help prevent accidental activation.
Polarity protection using molded side projections on lamp housing.
This light is a bit larger than one usually thinks of holding in your teeth but the nylon body and light weight makes holding in your teeth ok.


Dust and waterproof to IP57 spec. EN60529:1992. Don't know what it means but Streamlight is proud of it – with the O ring at the head and the sealed switch this should be quite dunkable.


Run time:


about 20 hrs with the supplied Alkaline batteries
about 16 or 17 hrs with 2000 mah NiMh Eneloop batteries 
about 27 hours with Energizer E2 1.5v Lithium batteries


Run Time Notes: Times to 50% to 60% brightness as judged by looking at the current draw and voltage into the regulated electronics - the milliwatt power draw was quite consistent into the electronics. ( sorry I don't have a light meter to do a nice runtime chart ). I looped the power through a Fluke 87 DMM and Fluke 77 DMM to get the volts, amps and watts. I then calculated a bit over the max power I saw going into the electronics and declared victory a bit before 50% was reached to compensate for the extra resistance etc. I would love to see a runtime graph of this light. The power curve was real flat during the early stages and a gentle slope in the latter part before dropping off.


Run Time Note ( 2 ):

I took the Alkaline cells in the above test and put them in a 2nd ProPoly 2AA LED and left the light running – I checked the light level until 80 hours – a low light level - but the light is STILL ON!! - in a small room - still enough light to move around, brush my teeth or what ever - even read a bit if you are up close - me thinks this light would be on my must carry if I was working in an area that I might need to wait a long time for rescue with no power.


Energizer Lithium E2 1.5v battery note:

Streamlight rates this light for Alkaline batteries – I think if you ask Streamlight they would reply ALKALINE – this light carries a long series of safety ratings for Hazardous Locations, those ratings are expensive to test to, so I think that Streamlight just did not want to spend the money. I put in a fresh pair of Energizer Lithium E2 1.5v cells, the peak power for the first minute was 420mw until the cells dropped to 360mw - the LED is rated at 500mw. 


Faults: The paint on the side for the name and battery size rubbed off easy – but a short scrub in the kitchen sink with some Scotch Brite and soap and a bright yellow body. Niggling point - The attach point for a lanyard ( not supplied but I used one from a Keymate ) is by the head so if you let the light hang on the lanyard the beam goes up - I put a short piece of cord back to the switch end with a couple of Couble Constrictor knots and much better.


I like the little light and will probably give several to my friends and relatives at Christmas. $ 18-- on line. Looks like a good light for people in hurricane ally, rugged, good light for moving around and common jobs, should survive a tool box, and great run time a regulation.











ProPoly 2AA with the obligatory other 2AA light and a 6 inch scale

Beam Shot from *24 inches - *The center beam is 3 1/4 inches in person ( the camera made the center beam larger for some reason ) - the outer beam circle is 33 inches - still a few bugs in my beam shot - the marker is 6 inches long.







Lamp assembly and retainer with a 6 inch scale.

Streamlight web page.

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=131


Runtime graph complements of and copyright by Roger H. Chevrofreak.








Hope this helps folks - 


Mb



Other Reactions to this light from an earlier posting of mine:
* djblank87*

1. Good run time.
2. Cheap to run.
3. Pocket clip. 
4. Pretty tough light. 

All in all a decent emergency light for keeping in the car, drawer, office and so on. Lumens output is low but is advertised correctly, in my opinion. 

One of mine, I have thrown against the wall, dropped it from three stories up on purpose and then skipped it across the ground for a good thirty feet and it still runs fine, the tail switch is a little touchy but it is still works.


* ringzero:*
I'm a huge fan of all the plastic-body, safety-rated, drop-tested, waterproof lights from Streamlight, UK, Pelican, KBS, etc.

I really like TOUGH lights that can handle being dropped and banged around in a toolbox without any doubt as to their survival.

This 2AA light looks to be another great little emergency/backup/utility light for the car trunk or the toolbox. Also looks ideal for outdoors activities.


----------



## parnass (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the mini review, saildude.


----------



## geepondy (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, looks like a good emergency light. Quite economical too ($17.95 at Bright Guy although currently out of stock). As mentioned, they rate this at 25 lumens while the 4AA Polypro is rated at 40 lumens but this kills in in runtime even though it's two cells less.

Now I have a River Rock 0.5W light (from Target). I assume the Streamlight Polypro will handily beat it in brightness?


----------



## saildude (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking at a .5w River Rock on Flashlightreviews.com I estimate that the ProPoly 2AA LED is about 2x the power and throw - the regulation and battery life is much better also.

mb


----------



## planex (Oct 9, 2007)

This sounds like a pretty good light. The price is right too. Looks like I might have to get one myself.


----------



## lumenal (Oct 9, 2007)

My 4AA SLPPL is my favorite nasty weather, gettin' ugly outside light. Mine has held up well. And like saildude said, just the black paint wearing off the side.

Any idea what type of emitter SL installed in that 2AA PP?

And thanks for the report, saildude...


----------



## saildude (Oct 10, 2007)

All that Streamlight has on it's info sheets "LED - One ( 1 ) 0.5 Watt High-Flux LED 30,000 hour lifetime in parabolic reflector module" and if you look at the LED when turned off it has a yellow color in the reflector.

I also have a ProPoly 4AA Luxon and it's a great light and go to when things are sloppy and real dark.

mb


----------



## lumenal (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks saildude. 

The description of the 0.5 watt "30,000 hour" LED you posted is similar to the one Streamlight posts about another one of their lights I just bought - the Stylus Pro. (2 AAA pen light). 

I bet they're the same emitter. (Bright and white, BTW).


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 11, 2007)

I just wish Streamlight would finally upgrade their emitters.


----------



## dirobesh (Oct 11, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> I just wish Streamlight would finally upgrade their emitters.



Couldn't agree more - I have the 4AA propolymer torch - the beam rivals my cree Q2 and seoul P4 torches (throw only, not overall output) - this is not an exaggeration, maybe I got lucky. 

I love the deep reflector and the intense hotspot, with enough sidespill - If they ever brought out a seoul or cree Q5 version I'd be straight in for one.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 11, 2007)

*http://streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=131*


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 11, 2007)

dirobesh said:


> I love the deep reflector and the intense hotspot, with enough sidespill - If they ever brought out a seoul or cree Q5 version I'd be straight in for one.



Ditto. I bet 80% of CPF would go for that.


----------



## vic2367 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice review,,,thanks


----------



## tygger (Oct 14, 2007)

Just got mine from brightguy.com today. Nice light. Very tight spot with good spill. Mid-level output good for any task I can think of. The durable plastic body and long runtime make this a winner, especially for those nasty weather situations. A perfect light for beach camping.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

Are the electronics, emitter & reflector sealed together as one unit as they are in the 4AA Propolymer LED?


----------



## tygger (Oct 15, 2007)

No, fortunately the emitter/reflector (one unit) are seperate from the lens/bezel.


----------



## saildude (Oct 21, 2007)

Added beam shot and picture of light with a chevrofreak runtime graph

mb


----------



## ringzero (Oct 22, 2007)

saildude said:


> Added beam shot and picture of light with a chevrofreak runtime graph
> 
> mb




Thanks for a great review saildude! A very well done and detailed examination of this light.

Also thanks to chevrofreak for the runtime graph!

The runtime plot on lithiums is amazing. When loaded with lithium AAs, this light would be a nearly perfect emergency/backup light for automotive, boating, and general outdoors use. Would also be good to have around the house for blackouts.

Another outstanding design by Streamlight. Nobody beats Streamlight for producing "best bang for your buck" lights!

.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 30, 2007)

anybody has swap the emitter to SSC P4?
any photo of the module?


----------



## saildude (Oct 30, 2007)

There was a picture of the lamp module - for some reason it is now gone - might be a problem where I posted the original pictures - with a bit of luck I will have that fixed in the next day or so.

mb


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow - cool !


Just stumbled upon this thread today !


(embarrased) 


How did i ever miss this ?



Thank you, SailDude, for your great review. 


And to Chevrofreak, for your excellent run-time graphs.


:twothumbs:goodjob::thanks:

_


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Some pictures are missing.

Anyone knows online store with acceptable shipping rate to EU? I don't want to pay more for shipping than for flashlight...


----------



## gopurple (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if this has a Parasitic circuit like the 1AA and 2AA Task Light?

Thanks


----------



## carrot (Jan 8, 2009)

phantom23,
Brightguy would be a good place to order from, but they ship via UPS only. I am sure that this is not a cheap option, however some users used to offer package forwarding. Check or ask over at CPFMP.

gopurple,
With what I know about the Propolymer style lights, I highly doubt there is a circuit that draws a current when the light is turned off. I am almost certain the switch cuts all power.


----------



## gopurple (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Carrot.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 10, 2009)

I love led lights....but they do not like plastic...unless they are like this one. I will have to pick one of these up. Thanks for the review. 25 lumens for a day off of 2 aa liths...or 16 hours on alkalines. All in a light that can take plenty of abuse for not a lot of money. Count me in!


----------



## DaveG (Jan 10, 2009)

Picked up one a few weeks ago,good deal for the money.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just out of curiousity, does this have the same LED as the Microstream and Stylus Pro? Do any of you guys have both the 2AA PP and the Microstream/Stylus Pro? The 2AA would be an excellent light for the unenlightened and I'd like to suggest it to people and show them the beam of the Microstream to give them some sort of idea.


----------



## parnass (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like a great light for a service technician who uses a flashlight indoors each day. 

I can't help but think that a light with such a long runtime (19 hours) in the hands of the average consumer who uses the light intermittantly will be damaged by leaking alkaline batteries before the batteries are run down due to use.


----------



## parnass (Mar 21, 2009)

saildude said:


> *Streamlight 2AA ProPolymer LED Light mini-review*
> 
> Beam Shot from *24 inches - *The center beam is 3 1/4 inches in person ( the camera made the center beam larger for some reason ) - the outer beam circle is 33 inches ....



At 24 inches, my Streamlight Microstream's hotspot is also about 3 1/4 inches. The outer beam circle is about 30 inches -- remarkably similar to your 2AA. 

I expected the Microstream and 2AA measurements to differ a lot more due to the larger 2AA reflector.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 21, 2009)

parnass said:


> At 24 inches, my Streamlight Microstream's hotspot is also about 3 1/4 inches. The outer beam circle is about 30 inches -- remarkably similar to your 2AA.
> 
> I expected the Microstream and 2AA measurements to differ a lot more due to the larger 2AA reflector.



Thanks, that helps a lot. I would have assumed the same thing that the 2aa would have a more narrow hotspot.


----------



## 6speed (May 7, 2009)

I like this light for it's safety rating and construction. It works anywhere (mine) and with the lithium batteries installed is a great emergency light. 

BTW I paid $26.-- with tax from a local supplier and the black coloring is not present on the body any longer.


----------

